# Help with identifying lines



## nomofish (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello,

In June, my wife and I lost our GSD and found much support on this site. Our shepherd was much beloved, and while we know we can never replace her, we would like to find a puppy (at some point in the near future) that may be of similar temperament. I was never sure what her bloodlines were, as we rescued her from a family who most likely got her from a backyard breeder. Here is how I would describe her:

Appearance: Long coat, tan and black, definitely straighter back (closer to working lines with less drive), smallish (60lbs), tufts behind ears and btwn her toes (I assume this is a long coat feature vs plush coat?)

Temperament: Very social even with strangers, attentive to owners and obedient, medium drive, loved to play but not ball/toy obsessed

Anyone have any idea of her lines? Anyone know of a breeder that might be appropriate? We are looking for a healthy balanced family member, not for show. I may also be interested in training the puppy for therapy work (I am in the mental health field). Finally, my wife and I loved our dog's long coat. While I know there are some issues with breeders who just breed for this trait, anyone have any advice for getting another long/plush coat? We would be willing to travel within the US for the right pup.

Many thanks in advance, this is a great community!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks like West German Show lines - or WGSL background. I have no personal experience with WGSL breeders, so hesitate to recommend anyone. 

Where do you live?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nomofish you may be able to tell the lines using --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html

Also there are many not too reputable breeders out there but they are clever and can be hard to pull out from the better and responsible breeders. Need a good puppy warranty, health info on parents, and info on past litters PLUS -- > http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


Good luck!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Appearance is pretty much accessible through pics and vids. IMO behavior is much easier to spot in person. The best guess I have heard is that dog behavior is somewhere around 70% genetic (not as much as looks, but way more than random).

Slant the odds in your favor by meeting some dogs. See the prospective parents. Repeat litters are great if you can see older siblings. Go to an IPO club and watch training. Go to a show (or ring training if possible) and talk to the people whose dogs you like. The more dogs you see the better you will know what you like, and who has it.


----------



## nomofish (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. Castlemaid, we live in New Orleans, but will most likely be moving to Arizona next year. I will also be traveling to Virginia at least twice next year. For the right pup, we will travel to see it and the parents. In regard to WGSL, they are beautiful dogs, but I prefer less angulation. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders that cross WL with WGSL? Also, from the links people passed on, I am wondering if our Shepherd was more American Lines, but not bred to standard (less angulation, long hair, i.e. backyard bred). Is there such thing as a reputable American Line breeder that does not breed for angulation?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I had to look at your background in your first photo as i thought it was Lisl. I don't mean she looks a little like her. That could have been Lisl.

Lisl is from Czech and West German working lines.

However, Lisl is a long hair sable and not a B&T and her temperament is nothing like what you are looking for. I think that is her Czech lineage showing itself.


----------

